# Bild wird in Applet nicht angezeigt!



## Guest (13. Feb 2008)

hi,
also ich hab hier ein bild das gedreht wird und ausgegeben, jedoch wird im Applet das Bild nicht angezeigt!


```
Image img = getImage(getCodeBase(),"panzer.gif");
		try{
		int iDegrees=90;
		int iSizeDiff = img.getWidth(this) - img.getHeight(this);
		int iSizeMax  = Math.max( img.getWidth(this), img.getHeight(this) );
		
		BufferedImage bufimage = ImageIO.read(new File("c:/panzer.gif"));;
		 BufferedImage rotatedImage = new BufferedImage(bufimage.getWidth(), bufimage
                .getHeight(), bufimage.getType());
		
		 
		Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D)rotatedImage.createGraphics();
		
		AffineTransform at = AffineTransform.getRotateInstance( 90* Math.PI/180., (iSizeMax+1)/2, (iSizeMax+1)/2 );
		g2.setTransform( at );
		
		if( 0 < iSizeDiff && (  90 == iDegrees || 180 == iDegrees ) )  iMoveY =  iSizeDiff;
		if( 0 > iSizeDiff && ( 180 == iDegrees || 270 == iDegrees ) )  iMoveX = -iSizeDiff;

		g2.drawImage(bufimage, iMoveX, iMoveY, null );
		}
		catch(Exception e){
			System.out.println("muh");
		}
```

wenn man Graphics2D g2 =(Graphics2D)g; schreibt (g von paint(Graphics g))funkt es also die Funktion an sich klappt...

mfg muril


----------



## zilti (13. Feb 2008)

In welcher Methode befindet sich der Code? Du musst, wenn du direkt ins Applet zeichnest, anschliessend noch validate(); aufrufen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Feb 2008)

Nee.

repaint()

Aber nur, wenn du nicht in der paint()-Methode zeichnest.


----------



## Gast (14. Feb 2008)

ich zeichne in der paint() Methode


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Feb 2008)

Dann brauchst du nichts weiter aufrufen, es sei denn, es werden von außen Werte von Variablen geändert, mit denen in der paint()-Methode gezeichnet wird.
Dann muss nach der Änderung repaint() aufgerufen werden.


----------



## Quaxli (15. Feb 2008)

@Gast: Guck mal in Dein altes Posting


----------



## Quaxli (15. Feb 2008)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Gast: Guck mal in Dein altes Posting



Im Übrigen zeichnest Du nicht im Applet, sondern Du zeichnest in Dein Image, das g2-Objekt hast Du Dir nämlich vom BufferedImage geholt und nicht das Graphics-Objekt der paint-Methode nach Graphics2D gecastet.


----------

